

Death of the Google Bomb - ALee
http://blog.washingtonpost.com/the-trail/2008/07/23/goodbye_google_bomb.html

======
Harkins
In case you're wondering how on Earth this is possibly news, it's because
Google just hosted a training session for journalists at their DC offices
yesterday. Showed them Google sites and tools that could help them in their
jobs, answered a few questions. Many were surprised to hear that Googlebombing
no longer worked.

(I know this because my gf attended.)

~~~
agentbleu
this is also having a serious negative effect on SEOers ability to jigg
results/

------
mynameishere
Sure.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=santorum>

~~~
Philosophaster
LOL.

I guess that one got grandfathered in.

------
Hexstream
"We are far more perceptive when it comes to these link swarms that show up in
a matter of hours or days"

With a little planning I'm sure it would be possible to regulate the link
swarm over a period of a couple months to pass under the radar.

